# My New 2016 Creations



## Timpbike (Sep 6, 2014)

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1785

Hopefully this link works ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The stones are beautiful - and really big!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Zowie! Those are super cool


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking obelisk and throne


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dang!!These are remarkable!! Love the obelisk. How tall is it? And the throne..WTH man! Is it all foam? Love the scale and detail. Really great props!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job! Love the throne.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

seriously impressive.


----------



## Timpbike (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the comments!!!!! It means a lot coming from real enthusiasts!!
The Throne - The chair back sits 8' tall and is framed with wood with foam all over - but made sturdy so I can sit in it on Halloween in costume. It separates into 3 parts for storage - base, chair and back. It is 100% my design - happy with how it came out versus my initial hand drawing of it - which looks very close to the finished product!!!

The Monument - that sits just over 10' tall - is also wood framed with foam all over it. I got this idea from a great post on the Haunt Forum of a person who has a video of how he assembles his. It comes apart in 4 sections for easy storage. Here is a link to his video ... he deserves all the design kudos - I did my design from this. It took some work to get proportions right as the video was assembly and not 'how to build'.






I am super happy with how they both turned out. I had a huge spider that needed to be sent to its grave last year - so these were my replacements. Thanks again everyone for the kind comments.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks fantastic. Nice painting job.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice, I really like the use of the skeletons


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! You did a remarkable job! I like the paint job.


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Great detail. Looks awesome!


----------

